# Minister for Finance seeking applications for Central Bank Commission



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jan 2012)

*Closing date Friday 13 January 

*I have just noticed this on the Department of Finance website while looking for something else.  It was published on Thursday 21 December and it seems to have been overlooked. The only mention I can find of it online is in The Irish Times on ​*
Appointments to the Central Bank Commission and the National Treasury Management Agency Advisory Committee*​ 
 The  Minister for Finance is now seeking expressions of interest for  positions on the Central Bank Commission and the National Treasury  Management Agency Advisory Committee.

*Central Bank Commission*

 The  Central Bank Commission was established in accordance with Central Bank  Reform Act 2010. The Minister for Finance intends to appoint one or  more members to the Central Bank Commission. Further information on the  Commission may be found at www.centralbank.ie.


 1.       The  Central Bank Reform Act 2010 provides that the Minister for Finance may  appoint members to the Central Bank Commission from amongst persons who  have knowledge of one or more of the following areas:




       Accountancy
       Actuarial Science
       Banking
       Consumer Interests
       Corporate Governance
       Economics
       Financial Control
     Financial Regulation
       Financial Services
       Insurance

       Law
       Social Policy
       Systems Control





 2.      While  all expressions of interest will be considered, an appointment, if any,  by the Minister will not necessarily be confined to those who make  expressions of interest in response to this or any other notice.

 3.  Expressions  of interest including a curriculum vitae and a statement of suitability  for consideration for appointment to the Central Bank Commission should  be received at cbcexpressions@finance.gov.ie  no later than 5 pm on Friday 13 January 2012. Expressions of interest  should also set out clearly any actual or potential conflicts of  interest were the person concerned to be appointed to the Central Bank  Commission. In considering expressions of interest due regard will be  given to Government policy on gender balance on State boards.

*National Treasury Management Agency (NTMA) Advisory Committee*

 The  Minister for Finance appoints up to seven members to the Advisory  Committee. An appointment to the current vacancy will be for a period of  five years. Further information on the NTMA and the Advisory Committee  may be found at the Agency’s website, www.ntma.ie.

 The  Advisory Committee was established by the National Treasury Management  Agency Act 1990 to assist and advise the NTMA in relation to such  matters as are referred to it for that purpose by the Agency. The  Minister for Finance is required to consult the Advisory Committee on  the terms and conditions of employment (including terms and conditions  relating to remuneration) of the Chief Executive of the Agency. 

 1.       While  all expressions of interest will be considered, appointments, if any,  by the Minister for Finance will not necessarily be confined to those  who make expressions of interest in response to this or any other  notice. In considering expressions of interest, due regard will be given  to Government policy on gender balance on State boards.

 2.       Expressions  of interest, including a curriculum vitae and a statement of  suitability for consideration for appointment to the NTMA Advisory  Committee, should be received at ntmaexpressions@finance.gov.ie  no later than 5 pm on Friday 13 January 2012. Expressions of interest  should also set out clearly any actual or potential conflicts of  interest were they to be appointed to the Committee. 

 Persons  expressing interest in either of these vacancies should familiarise  themselves with the Code of Practice for the Governance of State Bodies  (www.finance.gov.ie/documents/publications/other/codeofpractice.pdf).


 _______________________
Department of Finance
 21 December 2011


----------

